# Gehauese mit Lüfter am Boden



## Vegeta95 (16. August 2013)

*Gehauese mit Lüfter am Boden*

Hi
Gibt es Gehauese mit Lüfter am Boden sodass die Luft auf die Grafikkarte gepustet wird?
Wenn ja: Hat das einen Vorteil für die GPU?

Gibt es solche?


----------



## Robonator (16. August 2013)

*AW: Gehauese mit Lüfter am Boden*

Dann müsste man nach einem Gehäuse schauen das das Netzteil oben hat und das hat ja heutzutage kaum noch eines. 
Ob es einen Vorteil hat? Ich denke eher nicht. Ein geregelter Airflow würde da wohl eher Sinn machen.


----------



## facehugger (16. August 2013)

*AW: Gehauese mit Lüfter am Boden*

Ein Luffi am Boden macht wenig Sinn. Zu den zwei üblichen (einer vorne unten einblasend, einer hinten oben ausblasend) könnte man noch einen im Deckel (ebenfalls ausblasend) verbauen. Hast du mehr davon

Gruß


----------



## doceddy (16. August 2013)

Das Cosmos S hat statt Front- einen Bodenlüfter, der sich zudem Richtung Grafikkarte drehen lässt.


----------



## Vegeta95 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Gehauese mit Lüfter am Boden*

Hmm ein Freund hat das Cm Stryker und wollte das verkaufen wenn es solche Gehauese gibt

Wie kann ich die Graka im Stryker perfekt kühlen?


----------



## Ruffneckz (17. August 2013)

*AW: Gehauese mit Lüfter am Boden*



Robonator schrieb:


> Dann müsste man nach einem Gehäuse schauen das das Netzteil oben hat und das hat ja heutzutage kaum noch eines.



Gut, dass mein Define R4 das Netzteil unten sitzen hat und man daneben noch einen Lüfter montieren kann...  Also müssen tut man garnichts.

@ TE: Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. August 2013)

*AW: Gehauese mit Lüfter am Boden*

Ich würde mir den Lüfter im Boden verkneifen, front und Rückseite sollten eigentlich reichen. Notfalls kann man eher einen Lüfter im Deckel dazu nehmen. Nenne doch mal die Hardware incl. CPU Kühler und Karte sowie einen Preisrahmen.


----------



## Vegeta95 (17. August 2013)

*AW: Gehauese mit Lüfter am Boden*

CPU Kühler hat er den Intel CPU Kühler und als GPU die GTX 780
Preisrahmen : 160€( mit Lüftern )

Ist es schlauer für die GPU einen Lüfter am Boden zu Montieren?
Soll möglich sein aber kühlt es die GPU da besser?

Beim Stryker soll das möglich sein, ist das aber sinnvoll ?


----------



## Robonator (17. August 2013)

*AW: Gehauese mit Lüfter am Boden*



Ruffneckz schrieb:


> Gut, dass mein Define R4 das Netzteil unten sitzen hat und man daneben noch einen Lüfter montieren kann...  Also müssen tut man garnichts.
> 
> @ TE: Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Allerdings bläßt der Lüfter dann nicht, wie vom TE geschrieben, direkt auf die Grafikkarte


----------



## Vegeta95 (17. August 2013)

Das Stryker ist schon gut aber wäre es denn schlau 2 Lüfter Auf den Boden zu montieren ? Müsste dann das Geheimfach rausnehmen weil die sonst kollidieren .
Aber ist es sinnvoller um die GPU kühl zu halten ?

Sollte ich die 2 Lüfter am Deckel gegen 2 leisere Lüfter austauschen und auf 12 V laufen lassen ?

Würde ein Lüfter am Boden die GPU nochmal Kühler halten ?


----------



## BlackNeo (18. August 2013)

Doppelposts sind nicht gerne von der Moderation gesehen, nächstes mal bitte die Editieren-Funktion nutzen.

Ein Lüfter im Bodem bringt so gut wie nichts, höchstens bei ner Referenzkarte mit Radiallüfter, da dieser die Luft aus dem Gehäuse saugt, Customdesigns haben aber in 99% der Fälle Axiallüfter die die Luft INS Gehäuse blasen.

Lieber ein leiser Lüfter in der Front, im Deckel und im Heck. Das langt locker aus, mehr Lüfter bringen max. 2-3 Grad weniger Temperatur auf den Bauteilen und bei ner Custom Graka wohl gar nichts.


----------

